# il vestito di Caciottina



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
allora io ho comprato questo...


e' troppo? non che mi freghi perche lo mettero lo stesso, ma e' troppo? sinceri...


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

è troppo


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


hai capito cacio.....ma lo spacco è così alto? quindi no slip? 

comunque per me sarebbe troppo..


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai capito cacio.....ma lo spacco è così alto? quindi no slip?
> 
> comunque per me sarebbe troppo..


si no slip no reggipocce, nuda praticamente...
si lo so che e' troppo, ma io sono sempre "troppo"  per cui si addice al mio personaggio...
oddio un vestito cosi non l ho mai avuto...normalmente tendo piu alle tette de fora che gambe e cosce perche sono nanetta


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina sexy non vuol dire più si vede meglio è; quello è il confine con la volgarità


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> si no slip no reggipocce, nuda praticamente...
> si lo so che e' troppo, ma io sono sempre "troppo"  per cui si addice al mio personaggio...
> oddio un vestito cosi non l ho mai avuto...normalmente tendo piu alle tette de fora che gambe e cosce perche sono nanetta


e allora a posto, l'importante è sentirsi a proprio agio :up: io non mi ci sentirei perché non metto tendenzialmente niente de fora vado più sull'attillato che sullo scoperto
penso che al tuo amore gli piglia uno sturbo co sto vestito quando ti vede :carneval: poi vogliamo il resoconto..quello che se può riferì ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> si no slip no reggipocce, nuda praticamente...
> si lo so che e' troppo, ma io sono sempre "troppo"  per cui si addice al mio personaggio...
> oddio un vestito cosi non l ho mai avuto...normalmente tendo piu alle tette de fora che gambe e cosce perche sono nanetta


si porta il c-string


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> caciottina sexy non vuol dire più si vede meglio è; quello è il confine con la volgarità


minerva lo so bene...ma per me questo non e' un vestito volgare. perdonami. non e' un vestito che metterei mai ne per andare a lavoro, o fare shopping e nemmeno per farmi una serata fuori con gli amici...ma questa e' un aoccasione speciale, in un posto in cui , ho visto, molte portano vestiti cosi. dopotutto staro sempre seduta, giusto le tette de fora. poi o...ti ricordo che sono nana quindi l efetto su di me non e' certo quello che vedi a sta gnocca spilungona di colore


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> si porta il c-string


che cosa e'?


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> minerva lo so bene...ma *per me questo non e' un vestito volgare. *perdonami. non e' un vestito che metterei mai ne per andare a lavoro, o fare shopping e nemmeno per farmi una serata fuori con gli amici...ma questa e' un aoccasione speciale, in un posto in cui , ho visto, molte portano vestiti cosi. dopotutto staro sempre seduta, giusto le tette de fora. poi o...ti ricordo che sono nana quindi l efetto su di me non e' certo quello che vedi a sta gnocca spilungona di colore


ok, 
tu hai chiesto, io ho risposto


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> che cosa e'?


digita e vedi


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e allora a posto, l'importante è sentirsi a proprio agio :up: io non mi ci sentirei perché non metto tendenzialmente niente de fora vado più sull'attillato che sullo scoperto
> penso che al tuo amore gli piglia uno sturbo co sto vestito quando ti vede :carneval: poi vogliamo il resoconto..quello che se può riferì ovviamente


chiaramente riferiro' tutto.
anche la dinamica di quando inciampero' sul mio stesso vestito e faro un capitombolo epico


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok,
> tu hai chiesto, io ho risposto


per te e' volgare? 
e poi...e' volgare il vestito in se? 
cioe'...in quella immagine, su quella modella, per te , e' un vestito volgare?


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> chiaramente riferiro' tutto.
> anche la dinamica di quando inciampero' sul mio stesso vestito e faro un capitombolo epico


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma noo!

senti scarpa? altissima a sto punto


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma noo!
> 
> senti scarpa? altissima a sto punto



ecco, io non porto la schiava, non ho scarpe alla schiava, ho quasi tutte normali tacchi a spillo decolte' nere tacco 12. che pero non vi vedo tanto bene se devo essere sincera. poi pensavo coda, non capello sciolto. il trucco lo vado a fare da MAC


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per te e' volgare?
> e poi...e' volgare il vestito in se?
> cioe'...in quella immagine, su quella modella, per te , e' un vestito volgare?


è volgare , in più per te non abituata ancor di più.
metti qualcosa di più fresco e intrigante con il quale muoverti bene ...non costretta a tirare stoffa ogni movimento che fai


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco, io non porto la schiava, non ho scarpe alla schiava, ho quasi tutte normali tacchi a spillo decolte' nere tacco 12. che pero non vi vedo tanto bene se devo essere sincera. poi pensavo coda, non capello sciolto. il trucco lo vado a fare da MAC


io opterei per una scarpa semplicissima perchè il vestito catalizza tutta l'attenzione...
che figata il trucco da MAC.. :inlove:


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> digita e vedi


Che atrocità :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è volgare , in più per te non abituata ancor di più.
> metti qualcosa di più fresco e intrigante con il quale muoverti bene ...non costretta a tirare stoffa ogni movimento che fai


avrei comprato anche queso, am non e' la stessa cosa e non mi convince affatto


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io opterei per una scarpa semplicissima perchè il vestito catalizza tutta l'attenzione...
> che figata il trucco da MAC.. :inlove:


mai fatto ma lo fanno a 15 pounds...a sto punto invece di fare disastri da sola, faccio fare tutto a loro


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che atrocità :rotfl:


eh ma meglio che senza a livello igiene.


----------



## brenin (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per te e' volgare?
> e poi...e' volgare il vestito in se?
> cioe'...in quella immagine, su quella modella, per te , e' un vestito volgare?


Non lo definirei volgare,ma audace.... ripensando al ristorante giappo sai se hanno un arredamento "europeo" ( intendo i tavoli e sedie ) o nipponico ( tavolini bassi e ci si siede sul tatami ); in quest'ultimo caso potrebbero esserci dei problemi "logistici"....
breve OT - ci farai sapere come'è il posto ? se è giappo e merita a afine agosto ci faccio un salto.


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma meglio che senza a livello igiene.


Meglio senza, igiene per igiene


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non lo definirei volgare,ma audace.... ripensando al ristorante giappo sai se hanno un arredamento "europeo" ( intendo i tavoli e sedie ) o nipponico ( tavolini bassi e ci si siede sul tatami ); in quest'ultimo caso potrebbero esserci dei problemi "logistici"....
> breve OT - ci farai sapere come'è il posto ? se è giappo e merita a afine agosto ci faccio un salto.


certamente te lo faccio sapere ma se sei appassionato di giappi io qui mi sono girata i migliori proprio perche e' la mia cusine preferita, quindi se vuoi te ne mando un paio


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io opterei per una scarpa semplicissima perchè il vestito catalizza tutta l'attenzione...
> *che figata il trucco da MAC..* :inlove:


Ti spalmano addosso ketchup e mayo?! Con un paio di cetriolini e bacon?!


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> mai fatto ma lo fanno a 15 pounds...a sto punto invece di fare disastri da sola, faccio fare tutto a loro


la mia amica truccatrice usa solo i prodotti della MAC.. ogni tanto le faccio da cavia per le prove che fa di nuovi trucchi, sono bellissimi..

oh ma poi manda foto, sono curiosa del risultato finale trucco


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Io lo trovo di una scomodita unica come abito , al primo passo falso esce tutto di fora. Scusa metti un tubino senza maniche sberlucicoso sotto


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti spalmano addosso ketchup e mayo?! Con un paio di cetriolini e bacon?!


qualcosa mi dice che ti confondi col MC :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> certamente te lo faccio sapere ma se sei appassionato di giappi io qui mi sono girata i migliori proprio perche e' la mia cusine preferita, quindi se vuoi te ne mando un paio


Grazie,molto gentile. anche per me è la cucina che preferisco ( al pari con la nostra ).


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Meglio senza, igiene per igiene


come credi
per quel che ne so lo mettono tutte sotto abiti del genere.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


approvo


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io lo trovo di una scomodita unica come abito , al primo passo falso esce tutto di fora. Scusa metti un tubino senza maniche *sberlucicoso* sotto


ma non si dice sbrilluccicoso?


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non si dice sbrilluccicoso?


Stava pensando al Berlusca...la mia Bettina!


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> come credi
> per quel che ne so lo mettono tutte sotto abiti del genere.


Ma io odio pure i perizoma, brasiliane, etc..Poi abito del genere mai messo per carità


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> qualcosa mi dice che ti confondi col MC :rotfl:


Sì eh!?


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì eh!?


eh si


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

per me questo è sexy


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la mia amica truccatrice usa solo i prodotti della MAC.. ogni tanto le faccio da cavia per le prove che fa di nuovi trucchi, sono bellissimi..
> 
> oh ma poi manda foto, sono curiosa del risultato finale trucco


anche la mia amica, che tra l altro fa la youtubbbbber, io prevalentemente uso two faced, benefit, smash box e qualcosina della maybeline...
ma mac non mi fa impazzzire, troppo shimmer poco matt, ma forse sono io che lo uso male addosso a me


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io odio pure i perizoma, brasiliane, etc..Poi abito del genere mai messo per carità


Metti queste!?


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non si dice sbrilluccicoso?


Io uso sberluccicoso  (doppia c. Scrivo da cell )


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh si


Vabbè...sai che rapporti ho coi trucchi...


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Metti queste!?


Yessss.rigorosamente coordinate a questo


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Yessss.rigorosamente coordinate a questo
> View attachment 11672


Mi stai eccitando.


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi stai eccitando.


Pedalino bianco sotto scarpa ortopedico nera di vernice stringata


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Pedalino bianco sotto scarpa ortopedico nera di vernice stringata


Smettila...


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Smettila...


D accordo :inlove:


----------



## brenin (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Metti queste!?


Mi ricordano tanto il film " il diario di Bridget Jones ".....


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> D accordo :inlove:


Stavo per prendere l'autostrada subbbbito...


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi ricordano tanto il film " il diario di Bridget Jones ".....


Esattamente!!!


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo per prendere l'autostrada subbbbito...


Golosona


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Golosona


Tu mi tenti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2016)

Sono d'accordo con minerva, sexy ma con stile


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...



Non ho letto nessuna risposta, ti rispondo di frettissima: non è troppo, è bellissimo. Solo se hai quel fisico però. Altrimenti è troppo. Se puoi permettertelo farai un figurone


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho letto nessuna risposta, ti rispondo di frettissima: non è troppo, è bellissimo. Solo se hai quel fisico però. Altrimenti è troppo. Se puoi permettertelo farai un figurone


maddeche, dall alto del mio metro e 55  hahaha forse opto per l altro che ho messo allora ma non mi convinve il coso intorno al collo


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> maddeche, dall alto del mio metro e 55  hahaha forse opto per l altro che ho messo allora ma non mi convinve il coso intorno al collo


concordo con chi ti ha detto che con quel vestito ci vuol un tacco importante.


----------



## patroclo (24 Maggio 2016)

..... tu vieni alla cena di Milano a luglio, giusto ?:sonar::angelo:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> concordo con chi ti ha detto che con quel vestito ci vuol un tacco importante.


Forse dovrei prvarlo prima


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Forse dovrei prvarlo prima


sì.    per le scarpe affidati al gusto di [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] o [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con minerva, sexy ma con stile


E quello è da porcona?


----------



## banshee (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> E quello è* da porcona*?


:rotfl::rotfl: me fai morì cacio


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> E quello è da porcona?


Vuoi qualche vestito dei miei!? Però io mi vesto stile Grease...così mi dicono...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: me fai morì cacio


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi qualche vestito dei miei!? Però io mi vesto stile Grease...così mi dicono...


anche io qualche volta, pantaloni vita altissima e mini top


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> anche io qualche volta, pantaloni vita altissima e mini top


Andiamo in qualche locale anni 50!!!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andiamo in qualche locale anni 50!!!


si sai portami a fare la vita anni 50 emiliana ....

o romagnola?


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> si sai portami a fare la vita anni 50 emiliana ....
> 
> o romagnola?


Andiamo nelle balere in Romagna come le signore!!!! 
Con vestitoni fiorellosi e la fascetta in testa col rossetto rosso fuoco!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andiamo nelle balere in Romagna come le signore!!!!
> Con vestitoni fiorellosi e la fascetta in testa col rossetto rosso fuoco!!!!



come le pin up!! dovremmo portare anche fanastica 

oopss...no...scherzavo


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> come le pin up!! dovremmo portare anche fanastica
> 
> oopss...no...scherzavo


Mi hanno dato dell Betty Boop per come ero conciata un paio di giorni fa...ho amiche disgraziate...



Ciao care...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


Premessa : se ritieni che il ristorante Nippo è adeguato per il tuo outfit, ok ... L'abito è sartoriale te impeccabile e "importante" 

comsiderazione : questo tipo di abito va indossato con la massima disnvoltura quindi evitare di aggiustare con le manine lo spacco della gonna ed evitare di stare a comtrollare che le tette escano un po' quando ti muovi 

quindi la,cosa che conta è sentirsi perfettamente a proprio agio :up:


----------



## Ross (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...



Se hai un fisico da figa intergalattica no...non è troppo.

Se lo hai preso non ho dubbi...sarai qualcosa di memorabile!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


Se una donna che esce con me mette quel vestito che metterai tu, io sarei molto ma molto orgoglioso.. 
perché al di là del vestito che può piacere o non piacere, c'è una ricercatezza e una attenzione per me...

e io sarei folgorato e molto compiaciuto di questo..

sul tipo di vestito, ognuno ha i suoi generi, può piacere, non piacere...
ma ciò che mi emergerebbe sarebbe la "cura".. il pensiero e l'attenzione nel prepararti per me...

per cui il vestito va bene, e la testa con cui lo stai preparando per mettertelo addosso va benissimo..

indi per cui...
attenzione alla testa.. a non buttar via una testa che pensa così al proprio ragazzo, con un imbecillotto che non arriva a capire tutto questo, e si sofferma su particolari esteriori (magari apprezzandoli) che hanno una importanza del tutto superficiale, rispetto alla testa

a me di quel vestito piace LA TESTA di chi ha deciso di metterlo, pensando con cura e attenzione a una serata da passare con me!! :up:


----------



## Alessandra (24 Maggio 2016)

Ti ho vista e secondo me non saresti volgare. 
Audace si', ma non volgare. 

La volgarita' l'ho vista in ben altro qui in quel di londra :facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ti ho vista e secondo me non saresti volgare.
> Audace si', ma non volgare.
> 
> La volgarita' l'ho vista in ben altro qui in quel di londra :facepalm:


grazie bella 
ma tutto questo discutere mi sta facendo riflettere, che e' sempre cosa buona e giusta.
credo che optero' per questo


----------



## Alessandra (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie bella
> ma tutto questo discutere mi sta facendo riflettere, che e' sempre cosa buona e giusta.
> credo che optero' per questoView attachment 11673


Questo è più facile da portare. ...perchè come diceva forse Minerva. ...se non è il tuo genere poi rischi dI non portarlo con la disinvoltura con cui va portato un abito cosi' Audace.

L'abitino andrà benissimo cmq.  Starai bene


----------



## Alessandra (24 Maggio 2016)

Cacio'....

Ho usato le maiuscole a caso, vedevo ora Audace maiuscolo. .... ...il mio telefono parla inglese e mi cambia le parole italiane  come preferisce ...non c'era nessuna intenzione di enfatizzare


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cacio'....
> 
> Ho usato le maiuscole a caso, vedevo ora Audace maiuscolo. .... ...il mio telefono parla inglese e mi cambia le parole italiane  come preferisce ...non c'era nessuna intenzione di enfatizzare


oh lo so cara, 
grazie, vediamo che si puo fare, perche io compro online ma mica provo mai...appena arrva li provo e valuto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie bella
> ma tutto questo discutere mi sta facendo riflettere, che e' sempre cosa buona e giusta.
> credo che optero' per questoView attachment 11673


Quoto minerva in Toto
Questo invece mi piace


----------



## Spot (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
Grande caciò.

Io con 'sta robina addosso avrei da mostrare solo chilometri di cellulite e roba oscena che non sta al suo posto.


----------



## Tessa (24 Maggio 2016)

Caciotta sono molto invidiosa della tua cena allo Shard. Quando provai a prenotare mi risero in faccia, avrei dovuto chiamare mesi prima....
Con qualsiasi abito, starai benissimo!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto minerva in Toto
> Questo invece mi piace


ecco sotto questo, proprio te aspettavo, ...scarpe?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Caciotta sono molto invidiosa della tua cena allo Shard. Quando provai a prenotare mi risero in faccia, avrei dovuto chiamare mesi prima....
> Con qualsiasi abito, starai benissimo!


non so cosa sia successo io ho solo provato oggi a fare una prenotazione online al ristorante giappo...ed e' andata a buon fine...il che sembrava strano anche me, ma io so che c e' tanta gente che cancella...infatti lunico orario dipsonibile era 7.30...


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

il secondo vestito va bene ma rosso


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2016)

il nero lascialo alle carampane come me, con il tuo visino e la tua freschezza vai di colore


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> il secondo vestito va bene ma rosso


ecco il rosso su di me risulta molto volgare purtroppo. l ho provato in tutte le salse, dal maglioncino alla maglietta, ai completi intimi, sembro un puttanone


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco il rosso su di me risulta molto volgare purtroppo. l ho provato in tutte le salse, dal maglioncino alla maglietta, ai completi intimi, sembro un puttanone


Un puttanino!!!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un puttanino!!!


si giusto puttanellino anche


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ecco sotto questo, proprio te aspettavo, ...scarpe?


Sandalo nero tacco 12
Anche argento


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2016)

Aveva un  vestito simile la Tatangelo settimana scorsa in trasmissione.
Era esagerato anche per uno show. 
La volgarità dipende dal viso. Ma quello è esagerato perché scomodissimo. Lo sai che bisogna mettere il nastro biadesivo perché stia fermo? 
Io lo metterei in casa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva un  vestito simile la Tatangelo settimana scorsa in trasmissione.
> Era esagerato anche per uno show.
> La volgarità dipende dal viso. Ma quello è esagerato perché scomodissimo. Lo sai che bisogna mettere il nastro biadesivo perché stia fermo?
> Io lo metterei in casa.



'nzomma piace solo a me . Io lo trovo sexissimo.


----------



## Ross (24 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Grande caciò.
> 
> Io con 'sta robina addosso avrei da mostrare solo chilometri di cellulite e roba oscena che non sta al suo posto.


Ma neanche se lo vedo coi miei occhi, guarda.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma prrche il tipo di gomorra esce con una poi si bacia la sorella tocca le tette a quell altra..non capisco...sto vedendo l episoduo ora


----------



## bettypage (24 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Caciottina se non sei altissima ti consiglio il corto. Poi il little black dress, per me,va sempre bene una roba tipo così è sexy per me...lasciagli il piacere di spogliarti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> E quello è da porcona?


No, se lo indossi mentre sei sola con lui in casa. Se ti fai trovare così quando viene a prenderti e gli dici che volevi mettere quel vestito, ma che hai cambiato idea e ne metti un altro. E tiri fuori quello sexy ma con stile. 
Sicuramente staresti benissimo con il primo, e anche se per la percezione da provinciale che ho io sarebbe sopra le righe, in realtà magari a Londra e New York o Parigi non verrebbe neanche notato. 
Per me i corpi belli come il tuo o quello della modella non hanno bisogno di essere particolarmente esposti, si vede lo stesso che sono belli!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva un  vestito simile la Tatangelo settimana scorsa in trasmissione.
> Era esagerato anche per uno show.
> La volgarità dipende dal viso. Ma quello è esagerato perché scomodissimo. Lo sai che bisogna mettere il nastro biadesivo perché stia fermo?
> Io lo metterei in casa.


La Tatangelo è talmente ansiosa di apparire sexy che appare solo scema.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma prrche il tipo di gomorra esce con una poi si bacia la sorella tocca le tette a quell altra..non capisco...sto vedendo l episoduo ora


Questo è il 3D del tuo vestito  sei leggermente OT


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo è il 3D del tuo vestito  sei leggermente OT


Non mi frega vi prego ditemelo..ora lui ha appena chiuso con la sorella..
Ma è un trans? Aiutoooooo
Va bene basta parkare del vestito pero mi dite questa cosa?????


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Ahhh è un prete


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

No forse no


----------



## Caciottina (24 Maggio 2016)

Non importa tanto l hanno sgozzato.


Vi odio. Non siamo piu amici proprio e non  vengo al rauno :ar:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non mi frega vi prego ditemelo..ora lui ha appena chiuso con la sorella..
> Ma è un trans? Aiutoooooo
> Va bene basta parkare del vestito pero mi dite questa cosa?????





caciottina ha detto:


> Ahhh è un prete





caciottina ha detto:


> No forse no





caciottina ha detto:


> Non importa tanto l hanno sgozzato.
> 
> 
> Vi odio. Non siamo piu amici proprio e non  vengo al rauno :ar:


Eh non so che dirti, non guardo Gomorra 
comiqnue dala, tua descrizione deve essere divertente


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La Tatangelo è talmente ansiosa di apparire sexy che appare solo scema.



Verissimo :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma prrche il tipo di gomorra esce con una poi si bacia la sorella tocca le tette a quell altra..non capisco...sto vedendo l episoduo ora





caciottina ha detto:


> Non mi frega vi prego ditemelo..ora lui ha appena chiuso con la sorella..
> Ma è un trans? Aiutoooooo
> Va bene basta parkare del vestito pero mi dite questa cosa?????





caciottina ha detto:


> Non importa tanto l hanno sgozzato.
> 
> 
> Vi odio. Non siamo piu amici proprio e non  vengo al rauno :ar:


Lo sai che per questo spoiler mezzo forum ti farà fare la fine di Conte?


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che per questo spoiler mezzo forum ti farà fare la fine di Conte?


Caciottina qui non la tocca nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Caciottina qui non la tocca nessuno


Io e [MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] dobbiamo parlare mi sa (le faccine dal cell non le posso mettere sceglietele a piacere)


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Perche xhe ho fatto?
C è addirittura un thread di gomorra. Per questo ho scritto nel mio. Perche siccome state tutti sul pezzo ero sicura che fosse tutto scritto li ma non volevo leggere cose che amcora nn sapevo.
Ora tu mi dici che io ho spoilerato? Ma lo guardate o no gomorra?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Mi sento messa con le spalle al muro. Sul vestito, da farfalla e su gomorra. Perche mi fate questo?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mi sento messa con le spalle al muro. Sul vestito, da farfalla e su gomorra. Perche mi fate questo?


Tu preoccupati solo di farfalla. Gomorra é solo un film e il vestito l'hai comprato


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mi sento messa con le spalle al muro. Sul vestito, da farfalla e su gomorra. Perche mi fate questo?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perche xhe ho fatto?
> C è addirittura un thread di gomorra. Per questo ho scritto nel mio. Perche siccome state tutti sul pezzo ero sicura che fosse tutto scritto li ma non volevo leggere cose che amcora nn sapevo.
> Ora tu mi dici che io ho spoilerato? Ma lo guardate o no gomorra?





caciottina ha detto:


> Mi sento messa con le spalle al muro. Sul vestito, da farfalla e su gomorra. Perche mi fate questo?


gli è proprio perchè lo guardiamo che c'è il tacito divieto di spoilerare   ma finchè si parla delle puntate vecchie....nema problema.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mi sento messa con le spalle al muro. Sul vestito, da farfalla e su gomorra. Perche mi fate questo?


Vieni in balera con me e scappa da questi bruti...


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vieni in balera con me e scappa da questi bruti...


Vengo anche io vestita da pin up a ballare la mazurca di periferia


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vengo anche io vestita da pin up a ballare la mazurca di periferia


:inlove:

W i Casadei!!!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vieni in balera con me e scappa da questi bruti...


Bruto non me lo  aveva mai detto nessuno


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> W i Casadei!!!


Impintunate di lambrusco:cincin2:


----------



## oro.blu (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


no figgessimo METTILO!!!!
io lo metterei....avessi 20 anni di meno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Impintunate di lambrusco:cincin2:


E piadine a volontà!!


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non mi frega vi prego ditemelo..ora lui ha appena chiuso con la sorella..
> Ma è un trans? Aiutoooooo
> Va bene basta parkare del vestito pero mi dite questa cosa?????


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

lui è un boss della camorra e non vuole si sappia che ha una relazione con un transessuale, quindi davanti a tutti fa finta che la sorella del trans sia la sua vera donna. in realtà è bisessuale o omosessuale nun se capisce..

non far caso alle battute sul forum, stanno prendendo in giro me e altri che sono anti spoiler...


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E piadine a volontà!!


.....io comincio a essere un filino gelosa di tutti questi inviti, soprattutto quelli cibici. te lo comunico così, en passant.

:clava:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> .....io comincio a essere un filino gelosa di tutti questi inviti, soprattutto quelli cibici. te lo comunico così, en passant.
> 
> :clava:


Ennò!!! Non clavarmi!!!
A te riservo le tigelle! A Bettina le piadine! A ognuna il suo!!! Ce n'è per tutti!!!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ennò!!! Non clavarmi!!!
> A te riservo le tigelle! A Bettina le piadine! A ognuna il suo!!! Ce n'è per tutti!!!


E a Bruto? Ahah


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ennò!!! Non clavarmi!!!
> A te riservo le tigelle! A Bettina le piadine! A ognuna il suo!!! Ce n'è per tutti!!!


"non clavarmi" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

...nell'attesa che ci venga in mente che era l'altra cosa che dovevi farmi assaggiare... va bene, mi pare equo


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

le crescentine. ecco a me pure quelle e mi eclisso senza clavare più


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E a Bruto? Ahah


A bruto una bella tagliata con contorno di verdurine e dolci a volontà!! 

  

I bruti mangiano carne!!!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> le crescentine. ecco a me pure quelle e mi eclisso senza clavare più


E pure tanti borlenghini montanari!!!


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E pure tanti borlenghini montanari!!!


buoni i borlenghi....:inlove: bei ricordi. 
col bicchiere di vinello che si riempiva automaticamente :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buoni i borlenghi....:inlove: bei ricordi.
> col bicchiere di vinello che si riempiva automaticamente :rotfl:


In montagna ci sono le fatine dei boschi e gli gnomi che fanno le magie!!!


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In montagna ci sono le fatine dei boschi e gli gnomi che fanno le magie!!!


noi abbiamo incontrato la fatina del vino mi sa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> noi abbiamo incontrato la fatina del vino mi sa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono molto rare quelle!!!


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E piadine a volontà!!


:lipstick: stasera sono lì


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :lipstick: stasera sono lì


Perfetto... Preparati...


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

tigelle e piadine, qua ne abbiamo a volonta', se volete siete mie ospiti


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

restando IT; se mie moglie mi proponesse di uscire con il primo vestito, le direi (edulcoro un po') che non e' il caso.


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perfetto... Preparati...


Se poi siamo in zona, andiamo a vedere il mausoleo di Galla Placida:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> tigelle e piadine, qua ne abbiamo a volonta', se volete siete mie ospiti


Emilia o Romagna?


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se poi siamo in zona, andiamo a vedere il mausoleo di Galla Placida:rotfl::rotfl:


Vuoi fare cosacce nel mausoleo?


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi fare cosacce nel mausoleo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a tre però


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a tre però


Non ti bastò più io...


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ti bastò più io...


Ma non si era detto: più ce n è, meglio è


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non si era detto: più ce n è, meglio è


Non rigirare!!!


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Emilia o Romagna?


emilia


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> restando IT; se mie moglie mi proponesse di uscire con il primo vestito, le direi (edulcoro un po') che non e' il caso.


marito non lo indosserei comunque, mi sentirei a disagio così con tutto de fora (cit. cacio ) 

aspè ma parlavi di me o moglie vera? :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito non lo indosserei comunque, mi sentirei a disagio così con tutto de fora (cit. cacio )
> 
> aspè ma parlavi di me o moglie vera? :carneval:


both


----------



## Homer (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...



Ti aspetto così al raduno a Milano.....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non rigirare!!!


E su,  Ravenna è Ravenna:carneval:


----------



## bettypage (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> emilia


Allora [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] si fa tappa da ivanl


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E su,  Ravenna è Ravenna:carneval:


Io non ho detto più ce n'è meglio è, ma ce n'è per tutti! L'è diversa la cosa!!!


----------



## Ridosola (25 Maggio 2016)

Per scegliere un vestito bisogna considerare due cose: dove lo indosserai e come lo indosserai! Dal momento che dici che il posto in cui andrai ti permette di indossare un abito così importante, il dove è ok. Da come ti descrivi, minuta e piccolina, secondo me non risulteresti affatto volgare, quindi...osa!
Per le scarpe, sandalo aperto altissimo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buoni i borlenghi....:inlove: bei ricordi.
> col bicchiere di vinello che si riempiva automaticamente :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c'era la fatina del vino! bicchiere vuoto, mi giravo, rigiravo e puff! bicchiere pieno! magie della montagna.....


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Allora riprendo il discorso di Chiara.
In effetti un vestito come il mio forse nemmeno viene notato nelle serate dei weekend londinesi...
New york non saprei..mai stata 
Nel senso...per come si vestono qui passerebbe abbastanza inosservato...ma a me interessa che lo noti il mio ragazzo 
Detto questo credo proprio che opterò per il secondo anche se ha le gambe de fora e io di sti periodi sono pallidina..ma vabbe..
Grazie perche mi avete fatta ragionare.
Ieri sono passata a prenotare MAC per il trucco ma ho chiesto che mi facessero solo occhi...pelle e labbra ci penso io.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> tigelle e piadine, qua ne abbiamo a volonta', se volete siete mie ospiti


L'Enoteca Fontana è ancora un posto valido?


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma a me interessa che lo noti il mio ragazzo


E' bellissimo vedere l'espressione quando esci dalla porta e ti vede per la prima volta vestita in maniera diversa dal solito, che sia più audace o meno...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' bellissimo vedere l'espressione quando esci dalla porta e ti vede per la prima volta vestita in maniera diversa dal solito, che sia più audace o meno...


purtoppo non sara' cosi, io finisco di lavorare alle 6 lui pure, quindi ci vedremo in un pub per a few drinks e poi via a cena....non c'e' qui questa cosa del: ti vengo a prendere 
purtroppo


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> purtoppo non sara' cosi, io finisco di lavorare alle 6 lui pure, quindi ci vedremo in un pub per a few drinks e poi via a cena....non c'e' qui questa cosa del: ti vengo a prendere
> purtroppo


Quindi andresti vestita così al lavoro!?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi andresti vestita così al lavoro!?


no mi cambiero' prima di uscire da qui, ma qui ci vengono vestite pure peggio, lavoro in pubblicita adesso, sono tutte modelle


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> L'Enoteca Fontana è ancora un posto valido?


non ci vado da anni, ma credo di si


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

in effetti sarebbe da farci un salto a controllare.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no mi cambiero' prima di uscire da qui, ma qui ci vengono vestite pure peggio, lavoro in pubblicita adesso, sono tutte modelle


E allora ti vedrà uscita dall'ufficio! Stessa cosa!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ti vedrà uscita dall'ufficio! Stessa cosa!


none, me vede all entrata del pub!


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> purtoppo non sara' cosi, io finisco di lavorare alle 6 lui pure, quindi ci vedremo in un pub per a few drinks e poi via a cena....non c'e' qui questa cosa del: ti vengo a prendere
> purtroppo


perchè sono dei barbari.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> none, me vede all entrata del pub!


Vabbè, quello che è!!!!
Quando svolti la strada!!! 
A me l'altro giorno mi ha vista semplicemente uscire dalla camera... era fuori che mi aspettava e ha sgranato gli occhi...
Poraccio, è abituato a vedermi sempre in jeans e scarpe da ginnastica...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, quello che è!!!!
> Quando svolti la strada!!!
> A me l'altro giorno mi ha vista semplicemente uscire dalla camera... era fuori che mi aspettava e ha sgranato gli occhi...
> Poraccio, è abituato a vedermi sempre in jeans e scarpe da ginnastica...


e cosa indossavi? che ti eri messa?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sono dei barbari.


perche?


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e cosa indossavi? che ti eri messa?


Ero a un matrimonio, vestito stretto in vita, gonna larga svolazzante, fiorelloso quanto basta (bianco, blu, viola) tacco alto (ho ancora male ai polpacci :rotfl  e soprattutto truccata...tra l'altro non avevo mai messo il rossetto rosso...


----------



## ivanl (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero a un matrimonio, vestito stretto in vita, gonna larga svolazzante, fiorelloso quanto basta (bianco, blu, viola) tacco alto (ho ancora male ai polpacci :rotfl  e soprattutto truccata...tra l'altro non avevo mai messo il rossetto rosso...


per un attimo ci sono rimasto pure io, vedendo la foto 

moolto fiorelloso :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> per un attimo ci sono rimasto pure io, vedendo la foto




Where!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero a un matrimonio, vestito stretto in vita, gonna larga svolazzante, fiorelloso quanto basta (bianco, blu, viola) tacco alto (ho ancora male ai polpacci :rotfl  e soprattutto truccata...tra l'altro non avevo mai messo il rossetto rosso...



Betty Boop! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Betty Boop! :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Uguale!!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> per un attimo ci sono rimasto pure io, vedendo la foto
> 
> *moolto fiorelloso* :rotfl:


Sono petalosa!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ho una serata romntico-amorosa-erotica con il mio cucciolino venerdi sera, siccome lo porto in cima allo shard in un ristorante giappo, dress cose deve esere esagerato, sexy, e nero possibilmente. no jeans no scarpe da ginnastica..
> allora io ho comprato questo...
> 
> 
> ...


ma se è il tuo cucciolino, ti avrà già vista come mamma ti ha fatta... affascinalo con qualcosa che copra


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma se è il tuo cucciolino, ti avrà già vista come mamma ti ha fatta... affascinalo con qualcosa che copra


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma se è il tuo cucciolino, ti avrà già vista come mamma ti ha fatta... affascinalo con qualcosa che copra


Ma perche?
A me non piace coprire a prescindere da lui. 
Non lo capisco mai sto discorso del: tnato se gli piaci anche coperta vai bene, non serve mostrare per essere sexy...
Vi scordate lo stile di una persona...
Io sono quasi sempre scollata o minigonne girofica...
Oppure in tuta abbastanza chav...non ho mezzi termini


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:esatto, lasciamo qualcosa all'immaginazione :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche?
> A me non piace coprire a prescindere da lui.
> Non lo capisco mai sto discorso del: tnato se gli piaci anche coperta vai bene, non serve mostrare per essere sexy...
> Vi scordate lo stile di una persona...
> ...


allora vai di tuta :up:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora vai di tuta :up:


mmm direi proprio di no


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche?
> A me non piace coprire a prescindere da lui.
> Non lo capisco mai sto discorso del: tnato se gli piaci anche coperta vai bene, non serve mostrare per essere sexy...
> Vi scordate lo stile di una persona...
> ...


si chiama possesso.  ciò che è mio è mio e nessuno deve guardarlo.  Maometto mica era del tutto bischero.

il limite dev'essere il buon senso ed il buon gusto.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiama possesso.  ciò che è mio è mio e nessuno deve guardarlo.  Maometto mica era del tutto bischero.
> 
> il limite dev'essere il buon senso ed il buon gusto.


ma io non sono di nessuno, nessuno mi possiede.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION]

non era riferito a te  è un principio generale.    esiste una quantità di uomini (soprattutto) ma anche donne (sebbene in misura minore, per mia esperienza) che soffrono fisicamente se qualcuno guarda il proprio partner.

per gelosia, insicurezza, mania del controllo, oppure un minestrone di tutte ste cose insieme.  o magari per altri motivi.

per questo si reagisce a certi vestiti più o meno consapevolmente dicendo "copriti"


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche?
> A me non piace coprire a prescindere da lui.
> Non lo capisco mai sto discorso del: tnato se gli piaci anche coperta vai bene, non serve mostrare per essere sexy...
> Vi scordate lo stile di una persona...
> ...


come mai ?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_caciottina_
> 
> non era riferito a te  è un principio generale.    esiste una quantità di uomini (soprattutto) ma anche donne (sebbene in misura minore, per mia esperienza) che soffrono fisicamente se qualcuno guarda il proprio partner.
> 
> ...


Io sono una di queste persone.

Mi infastidisce che una persona che amo sia offerta a chiunque. C'è anche che mi proietto la mia attrazione e immagino che la provino anche altri e quindi è già abbastanza che sia visto.:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono una di queste persone.
> 
> Mi infastidisce che una persona che amo sia offerta a chiunque. C'è anche che mi proietto la mia attrazione e immagino che la provino anche altri e quindi è già abbastanza che sia visto.:carneval:


mi ci sarei giocato dei soldi, che tu sia una di quelle persone


----------



## Caciottina (25 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai ?


Si ma nn fraintendere...cioe nei limiti...non è che vado a meetings e riunioni come una mignotta...ma si amo lo scollato e le gonne corte ma cosi a me...sul mio corpo...
Anche le cose lunghissime mi stanno bene basta che nn taglino la gamba a metà...o tutto corto e lungo...non a meta ma questo per come sono io fisicamente...molto muscolosa, esile, piccolina ma muscolosa. Infatti tante cose nn le porto perche nn mi stanno bene tipo le camicette...con le spalle che ho? No suvvia...
Esclusivamente minerva perche è cio che mi piace vedermi addosso e che credo mi stia bene.


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> *Si ma nn fraintendere*...cioe nei limiti...non è che vado a meetings e riunioni come una mignotta...ma si amo lo scollato e le gonne corte ma cosi a me...sul mio corpo...
> Anche le cose lunghissime mi stanno bene basta che nn taglino la gamba a metà...o tutto corto e lungo...non a meta ma questo per come sono io fisicamente...molto muscolosa, esile, piccolina ma muscolosa. Infatti tante cose nn le porto perche nn mi stanno bene tipo le camicette...con le spalle che ho? No suvvia...
> Esclusivamente minerva perche è cio che mi piace vedermi addosso e che credo mi stia bene.


ho chiesto precisazioni apposta perché così come era scritta sembrava che senza mostrare non ti sentissi femminile .ok, ho capito


----------



## Foglia (25 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si ma nn fraintendere...cioe nei limiti...non è che vado a meetings e riunioni come una mignotta...ma si amo lo scollato e le gonne corte ma cosi a me...sul mio corpo...
> Anche le cose lunghissime mi stanno bene basta che nn taglino la gamba a metà...o tutto corto e lungo...non a meta ma questo per come sono io fisicamente...molto muscolosa, esile, piccolina ma muscolosa. Infatti tante cose nn le porto perche nn mi stanno bene tipo le camicette...con le spalle che ho? No suvvia...
> Esclusivamente minerva perche *è cio che mi piace vedermi addosso e che credo mi stia bene*.


Io quell'abito non lo indosserei mai e poi mai, epr una serie smisurata di ragioni (molte son già state dette, mi pare, anche se ho letto velocemente).

Però il grassetto è la sola cosa importante


----------



## MariLea (25 Maggio 2016)

L'abito non farà il monaco, ma dice molto di noi,
caciottina vuole promettere una notte di fuoco,
con quel vestito, l'uscita e la cena saranno l'attesa che amplifica il desiderio... 
:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> L'abito non farà il monaco, ma *dice molto di noi,*
> caciottina *vuole promettere una notte di fuoco,*
> con quel vestito, l'uscita e la cena saranno l'attesa che amplifica il desiderio...
> :up:


una notte di fuoco comunque se vuoi la prometti anche con un abito che non mostra più di tanto,
 penso che sia molto sensuale per un uomo avere in privato quello che gli altri possono solo immaginare


----------



## bettypage (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> una notte di fuoco comunque se vuoi la prometti anche con un abito che non mostra più di tanto,
> penso che sia molto sensuale per un uomo avere in privato quello che gli altri possono solo immaginare


Ma io rischierei pure un bel raffreddore...ho sempre freddo


----------



## Caciottina (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> una notte di fuoco comunque se vuoi la prometti anche con un abito che non mostra più di tanto,
> penso che sia molto sensuale per un uomo avere in privato quello che gli altri possono solo immaginare



Mm si minnie ok pero io siccome nob lo vedo da 5 giorni voglio che , siccome lo conosco, mi vede gli ai drizza e manco mi ci porta a cena...
Pero ii per ascoltare i vostri consigli mwtterò il swcondo vestito..  da suora quasi


----------



## kikko64 (26 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> restando IT; se mie moglie mi proponesse di uscire con il primo vestito, le direi (edulcoro un po') che non e' il caso.


Se mia moglie/amante si presentasse così ... io uscirei armato !! 
in qualsiasi locale delle mie parti ..  la arresterebbero subito per atti osceni in luogo pubblico :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (26 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> una notte di fuoco comunque se vuoi la prometti anche con un abito che non mostra più di tanto,
> penso che sia molto sensuale per un uomo avere in privato quello che gli altri possono solo immaginare


Sì Minerva, non c'è dubbio, però la differenza la fa anche il luogo...
 In Italia è una cosa diversa, gli uomini allungano l'occhio aspettando anche che si sposti il vestito... le donne lì a commentare...
Ma a Londra è già tanto se la nota il suo ragazzo  gli altri non fanno caso a niente o qualcuno la nota perché gli piace, ma senza troppa insistenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mm si minnie ok pero io siccome nob lo vedo da 5 giorni voglio che , siccome lo conosco, mi vede gli ai drizza e manco mi ci porta a cena...


E io che ti avevo suggerito, infatti? [emoji3]


----------



## feather (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' troppo? non che mi freghi perche lo mettero lo stesso, ma e' troppo? sinceri...


Se c'hai un corpo su per giù come quella della foto vai! L'abito è sexy e bellissimo, attenta però che non si veda traccia di reggiseni e panties.


----------



## feather (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> avrei comprato anche queso, am non e' la stessa cosa e non mi convince affattoView attachment 11671


Questo è più dimesso.
Carino ma mentre l'altro è "dress to impress", questo è un compromesso. E i compromessi di solito non sono belli. A volte bisogna farli, ma se si può evitare...


----------



## feather (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> caciottina vuole promettere una notte di fuoco,
> con quel vestito, l'uscita e la cena saranno l'attesa che amplifica il desiderio...


Se fossi a cena con quella della foto, con quel vestito avrei gli ormoni nel sangue più o meno così


----------



## danny (27 Maggio 2016)

Non ho letto la discussione ma questo vestito è un piacere per la vista, Caciottina.
Non sarà elegante, ma è molto sexy.
Mi piace.


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se fossi a cena con quella della foto, con quel vestito avrei gli ormoni nel sangue più o meno così
> 
> View attachment 11681



Immagino


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Comunque il vestito lo fa la persona con il viso e l'atteggiamento.
Ho visto donne volgarissime in jeans e camicia.
In tempi remoti ho messo vestiti che indossati da quella modella sarebbero stati volgari.
A me non piace l'effetto senza mutande e non mi piacciono i tacchi e le due cose abbinate per me fanno effetto Belen con la farfallina che per me è patetico oltre che volgare per me. Ma appunto mi fa pensare a Belen che trovo così anche quando si presenta normalmente.
Probabilmente caciottina è tutt'altro tipo. Anche se una cosa così voluta evidentemente per me rischia sempre di cadere nel ridicolo per me.
Ho detto  "per me"?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sì Minerva, non c'è dubbio, però la differenza la fa anche il luogo...
> In Italia è una cosa diversa, gli uomini allungano l'occhio aspettando anche che si sposti il vestito... le donne lì a commentare...
> Ma a Londra è già tanto se la nota il suo ragazzo  gli altri non fanno caso a niente o qualcuno la nota perché gli piace, ma senza troppa insistenza.


Quoto, in Germania ho indossato anche di peggio  In Italia già mi squadrano con una normale gonna al ginocchio, figurati, non metterei mai qualcosa del genere qui! 

Però io ricerco la sensualità. Quell'abito non è per i miei gusti. Mi piace indossare abiti "seri"(non mi viene la parola) con atteggiamento audace, e qualche dettaglio sensuale. Come look mi piace molto questo https://www.instagram.com/p/BC7vOuZIgu-/?taken-by=giuliagaudino

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCDLw0WIgg8/?taken-by=giuliagaudino

tranne la pelliccia

io alla cena andrei con una versione estiva di questo https://www.instagram.com/p/BARtgZBIgog/?taken-by=giuliagaudino ovviamente senza collant, con giusta scarpa o questo https://www.instagram.com/p/_eFO6gogvl/?taken-by=giuliagaudino con schiena scoperta


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto, in Germania ho indossato anche di peggio  In Italia già mi squadrano con una normale gonna al ginocchio, figurati, non metterei mai qualcosa del genere qui!
> 
> Però io ricerco la sensualità. Quell'abito non è per i miei gusti. Mi piace indossare abiti "seri"(non mi viene la parola) con atteggiamento audace, e qualche dettaglio sensuale. Come look mi piace molto questo https://www.instagram.com/p/BC7vOuZIgu-/?taken-by=giuliagaudino
> 
> ...


mamma mia quelle scarpe con la farfalla .....che ne dice ...farfalla?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia quelle scarpe con la farfalla .....che ne dice ...farfalla?


Io le adoro! :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io che ti avevo suggerito, infatti? [emoji3]


anfatti


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io le adoro! :inlove:


sono terribili


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> sono terribili


concordo..

tra l'altro cacio io non ti ho mai vista ma non so perché mi ti figuro molto faiga in total black con la coda di cavallo alta. qualsiasi vestito tu decida di indossare.
ho questa immagine di te mentale


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto, in Germania ho indossato anche di peggio  In Italia già mi squadrano con una normale gonna al ginocchio, figurati, non metterei mai qualcosa del genere qui!
> 
> Però io ricerco la sensualità. Quell'abito non è per i miei gusti. Mi piace indossare abiti "seri"(non mi viene la parola) con atteggiamento audace, e qualche dettaglio sensuale. Come look mi piace molto questo https://www.instagram.com/p/BC7vOuZIgu-/?taken-by=giuliagaudino
> 
> ...


Ecco questa modella è volgare anche in jeans.
Julia Roberts neanche messa da battona.
Per questo la seconda è pagata milioni di dollari.
Io penso caciotta del secondo tipo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questa modella è volgare anche in jeans.
> Julia Roberts neanche messa da battona.
> Per questo la seconda è pagata milioni di dollari.
> Io penso caciotta del secondo tipo.


non mi pare proprio una modella.
le scarpe con farfalla non escludo che potrei metterle con ironia in uno di quei momenti in cui mi piace giocare e osare.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo..
> 
> tra l'altro cacio io non ti ho mai vista ma non so perché mi ti figuro molto faiga in total black con la coda di cavallo alta. qualsiasi vestito tu decida di indossare.
> ho questa immagine di te mentale


Infatti volevo propeio fare la coda alta con il secondo veatito che ho appena provato. Allora sorgono 2 problemi: 1 lo stacco tra le tette.. e poi sono troppo pallida...bianca cadaverica. 
Tutto questo mi frustra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo..
> 
> tra l'altro cacio io non ti ho mai vista ma non so perché mi ti figuro molto faiga in total black con la coda di cavallo alta. qualsiasi vestito tu decida di indossare.
> ho questa immagine di te mentale



quoto e concordo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia quelle scarpe con la farfalla .....che ne dice ...farfalla?


Non riesco ad aprire il link


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Infatti volevo propeio fare la coda alta con il secondo veatito che ho appena provato. Allora sorgono 2 problemi: 1 lo stacco tra le tette.. e poi sono troppo pallida...bianca cadaverica.
> Tutto questo mi frustra


sul pallido batti 5 :rotfl: capisco molto bene. però guarda, Dita Von Teese c'ha spianato la strada, mora carnagione diafana, total black e rossetto rosso

(si certo lei è Dita Von Teese mica pizza e fichi  )



lo stacco tra le sise...in which sense?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questa modella è volgare anche in jeans.
> Julia Roberts neanche messa da battona.
> Per questo la seconda è pagata milioni di dollari.
> Io penso caciotta del secondo tipo.


ti quoto molto.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sul pallido batti 5 :rotfl: capisco molto bene. però guarda, Dita Von Teese c'ha spianato la strada, mora carnagione diafana, total black e rossetto rosso
> 
> (si certo lei è Dita Von Teese mica pizza e fichi  )
> 
> ...


nel senso che e' troppo, nonostante ho una terza (rifatta) pare che non ho tette


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno mi mette la foto delle scarpe con le farfalle?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi mette la foto delle scarpe con le farfalle?


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

Caciotta. ...

Non ho capito che abito metterai alla fine  (non ho letto tutto)....
Se metterai il tubino nero corto. ...ti ci vedrei più con capelli sciolti e vaporosi. ...


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 11684


Santo iddio...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questa modella è volgare anche in jeans.
> Julia Roberts neanche messa da battona.
> Per questo la seconda è pagata milioni di dollari.
> Io penso caciotta del secondo tipo.


Sono foto trovate su instagram, non so se é una modella. Io onestamente quando scelgo abiti immagino come stanno a me  , infatti le modelle proprio non le noto.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Santo iddio...


hai capito si?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caciotta. ...
> 
> Non ho capito che abito metterai alla fine  (non ho letto tutto)....
> Se metterai il tubino nero corto. ...ti ci vedrei più con capelli sciolti e vaporosi. ...


tesoro metto il secondo, ma non sono convinta sui capelli, li vorrei tenere sciolti ma rovinerei la schiena scoperta fino al culo e il coso intorno al collo, non saprei


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> hai capito si?


Ma l'hai scritto tu "scarpe demmerda"!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto, in Germania ho indossato anche di peggio  In Italia già mi squadrano con una normale gonna al ginocchio, figurati, non metterei mai qualcosa del genere qui!
> 
> Però io ricerco la sensualità. Quell'abito non è per i miei gusti. Mi piace indossare abiti "seri"(non mi viene la parola) con atteggiamento audace, e qualche dettaglio sensuale. Come look mi piace molto questo https://www.instagram.com/p/BC7vOuZIgu-/?taken-by=giuliagaudino
> 
> ...


A me quelle scarpe piacciono molto, un accessorio particolare (uno solo) con un tubino scuro ed una bella gamba slanciata... :up:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma l'hai scritto tu "scarpe demmerda"!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> A me quelle scarpe piacciono molto, un accessorio particolare (uno solo) con un tubino scuro ed una bella gamba slanciata... :up:


Quoto anche senza accessori


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> A me quelle scarpe piacciono molto, un accessorio particolare (uno solo) con un tubino scuro ed una bella gamba slanciata... :up:


:up: è per giocare un pó su look più seri, per sdrammatizzare.  ovvio che con un vestito "importante" non le metterei!


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> tesoro metto il secondo, ma non sono convinta sui capelli, li vorrei tenere sciolti ma rovinerei la schiena scoperta fino al culo e il coso intorno al collo, non saprei


Ti ci vedo anche io con I capelli sciolti. ...
Ecco...magari boccolosi,  quello stile boccoloso spettinato che va tanto,  che almeno ti accorcia un po' la lunghezza e quindi ti permette di mostrare la schiena. ..


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quoto anche senza accessori


Sì, infatti mi riferivo alla scarpa che sia unico accessorio particolare


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] 

La scarpa con la farfalla no! Please! Non farti convincere! 


Ti vengo a cercare allo.shard se ti metti quelle! 

Ignuda si', farfallosa no!:carneval:


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: è per giocare un pó su look più seri, per sdrammatizzare.  ovvio che con un vestito "importante" non le metterei!


Esattamente, sarà che su di me prediligo look seri, poi mi piace azzardare con un accessorio che sia la scarpa, o la borsa, o un gioiello...

Comunque sono OT perché io non tendo mai al sexy o sensuale


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Esattamente, sarà che su di me prediligo look seri, poi mi piace azzardare con un accessorio che sia la scarpa, o la borsa, o un gioiello...


io per es non porto mai nessun tipo di gioello, ne collane (a parte una che e' la mia collana della fortuna, ha piu di 100 anni, passata da madre in figlia per generazioni) ne orecchini, ne anelli, ne bracciali....


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io per es non porto mai nessun tipo di gioello, ne collane (a parte una che e' la mia collana della fortuna, ha piu di 100 anni, passata da madre in figlia per generazioni) ne orecchini, ne anelli, ne bracciali....


Ma infatti, ognuno con la sua personalità.
Ci sono vestiti che non metterei mai, ma mi piacciono sulle altre...


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

Datemi un consiglio...
A settembre sarò testimone di nozze...

Visto e contando che sono alta un metro e un cazzo, che non sono un giunco e che il ricevimento sarà sui colli...che diaminaccio posso mettermi!?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_caciottina_
> 
> La scarpa con la farfalla no! Please! Non farti convincere!
> 
> ...


non succedera mai 
mai indossero quelle scarpe....
e vedo che anche [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] non commenta


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio...
> A settembre sarò testimone di nozze...
> 
> Visto e contando che sono alta un metro e un cazzo, che non sono un giunco e che il ricevimento sarà sui colli...che diaminaccio posso mettermi!?


vestito o completo?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> vestito o completo?


Mi piacerebbe un vestito...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe un vestito...


quello dell'altro matrimonio lo scarti a priori perchè? perchè sono gli stessi invitati o perchè non è adatto? perchè a me piace assai.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quello dell'altro matrimonio lo scarti a priori perchè? perchè sono gli stessi invitati o perchè non è adatto? perchè a me piace assai.


Perchè vorrei mettere semplicemente qualcosa di diverso data l'occasione, è la mia migliore amica... e sono testimone...le testimoni le ho sempre viste in lungo, ma mi lascia un po' dubbiosa...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe un vestito...


e che colori porti di solito? essendo estate credo opterai per un colore no? tipo no nero, o marrone o blu scuro...
da come ti ho vista in foto secondo me il verde ti sta molto bene, ma dimmi tu...colore? e poi corto intendo fino al ginocchio o lo vuoi lungo fino ai piedi?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè vorrei mettere semplicemente qualcosa di diverso data l'occasione, è la mia migliore amica... e sono testimone...le testimoni le ho sempre viste in lungo, ma mi lascia un po' dubbiosa...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè vorrei mettere semplicemente qualcosa di diverso data l'occasione, è la mia migliore amica... e sono testimone...le testimoni le ho sempre viste in lungo, ma mi lascia un po' dubbiosa...


io ho fatto da testimone ed ero in corto, eravamo in comune e poi era inverno, quindi ho optato per un tubino manica lunga rosa antico e nero, calze nere e scarpe nere tacco alto.. di inverno il vestito lungo mi dava l'idea di Maria Teresa D'Austria al ricevimento..

però è estate il tuo...ma uno tipo il mio della foto che t'ho mandato, quello che metto per il matrimonio dell'amica mia? non richiede tacco alto perchè la forma ad A sta bene anche con la scarpa bassa..


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e che colori porti di solito? essendo estate credo opterai per un colore no? tipo no nero, o marrone o blu scuro...
> da come ti ho vista in foto secondo me il verde ti sta molto bene, ma dimmi tu...colore? e poi corto intendo fino al ginocchio o lo vuoi lungo fino ai piedi?


Sui colori sono molto aperta, tranne per l'arancione che è già dedicato a un altro matrimonio! 
Io li cambio sempre i colori per ste occasioni, anche se ammetto di aver portato il nero due volte!
Questo sarà fine settembre, ricevimento di sera! E dirò che stavolta opterei per un lungo, ma non so se mi sta...


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho fatto da testimone ed ero in corto, eravamo in comune e poi era inverno, quindi ho optato per un tubino manica lunga rosa antico e nero, calze nere e scarpe nere tacco alto.. di inverno il vestito lungo mi dava l'idea di Maria Teresa D'Austria al ricevimento..
> 
> però è estate il tuo...ma uno tipo il mio della foto che t'ho mandato, quello che metto per il matrimonio dell'amica mia? non richiede tacco alto perchè la forma ad A sta bene anche con la scarpa bassa..


Bello quello tuo!!!
Pensavo a una cosa del genere, ma va bene da testimone?!


----------



## brenin (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè vorrei mettere semplicemente qualcosa di diverso data l'occasione, è la mia migliore amica... e sono testimone...le testimoni le ho sempre viste in lungo, ma mi lascia un po' dubbiosa...


mi intrometto io...

prova a dare un'occhiata qui : http://www.pronovias.com/it/abiti-cerimonia/cerimonia-2016/

sperando che tu possa trovare almeno qualche ispirazione.....


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 11685


Ecco, così è bellissimo eh, ma il problema col corto sono le scarpe...
Visto che saremo in mezzo all'erba (spero qualcuno ne porti anche un po' a parte... :carneval::canna il tacco mi uccide...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> mi intrometto io...
> 
> prova a dare un'occhiata qui : http://www.pronovias.com/it/abiti-cerimonia/cerimonia-2016/
> 
> sperando che tu possa trovare almeno qualche ispirazione.....



eeeeh pronovias, adoro :inlove: soprattutto gli abiti da sposa..
costa un fottio però. unico neo..


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sui colori sono molto aperta, tranne per l'arancione che è già dedicato a un altro matrimonio!
> Io li cambio sempre i colori per ste occasioni, anche se ammetto di aver portato il nero due volte!
> Questo sarà fine settembre, ricevimento di sera! E dirò che stavolta opterei per un lungo, ma non so se mi sta...


che bello l'arancione  è uno dei miei colori preferiti!! te l'appoggio :up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> mi intrometto io...
> 
> prova a dare un'occhiata qui : http://www.pronovias.com/it/abiti-cerimonia/cerimonia-2016/
> 
> sperando che tu possa trovare almeno qualche ispirazione.....


Pronovias...hai detto cazzi!!


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello quello tuo!!!
> Pensavo a una cosa del genere, ma va bene da testimone?!


si, perché no! si sposano in chiesa?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si, perché no! si sposano in chiesa?


Yessss! Chiesetta caruccia vicino al posto del ricevimento, sui colli bolognesi...


----------



## brenin (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pronovias...hai detto cazzi!!


  non ho pensato ai prezzi..... e premetto che sono incompetente in materia..... però hanno abiti stupendi !


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> non ho pensato ai prezzi..... e premetto che sono incompetente in materia..... però hanno abiti stupendi !


Sono bellissimi davvero, ma appunto come diceva Ban hanno prezzi allucinanti...
In ogni caso qualche modello che mi piace c'è...:up:


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yessss! Chiesetta caruccia vicino al posto del ricevimento, sui colli bolognesi...


sto guglando "abito lungo" sta uscendo fuori roba oRenda, sto avendo un mancamento, aggiungo qualche filtro:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sto guglando "abito lungo" sta uscendo fuori roba oRenda, sto avendo un mancamento, aggiungo qualche filtro:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Appunto che ho chiesto, c'è roba imbarazzante...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Appunto che ho chiesto, c'è roba imbarazzante...


abbiamo un diverso concetto di "elegante" io e gugle mi sa :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2016)

bello


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> abbiamo un diverso concetto di "elegante" io e gugle mi sa :unhappy:


Se mi scappa na tetta de fora poi vengo a prenderti...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se mi scappa na tetta de fora poi vengo a prenderti...


ma ti prego.. questo era l'aborro totale :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ti prego.. questo era l'aborro totale :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lo so!!!!


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> bello


quello che ho postato?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] tipo così?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Nicka_ tipo così?
> 
> View attachment 11687


Bellino!!! :inlove:
Ma secondo te, calcolando che sono un tappo storto...mi sta una roba simile?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellino!!! :inlove:
> Ma secondo te,* calcolando che sono un tappo storto*...mi sta una roba simile?


-_-


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> -_-


:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quello che ho postato?



si


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:


oh scusa mi è partita l'emoticon di default.

a parte gli scherzi, il modello ad A generalmente va bene anche senza tacchi. Nè gonna ampia che schiaccia la figura nè modelli a sirena che esigono tacco alto (a meno che una non è Charlize , lei può anche il modello a sirena con infradito )


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si


a me non piace  :carneval: è più da festa a bordo piscina a Ibiza che da matrimonio!

quello blu non ti piace marito caro?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oh scusa mi è partita l'emoticon di default.
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, il modello ad A generalmente va bene anche senza tacchi. Nè gonna ampia che schiaccia la figura nè modelli a sirena che esigono tacco alto (a meno che una non è Charlize , lei può anche il modello a sirena con infradito )


Decisamente io a Charlize siamo due gocce d'acqua...


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Decisamente io a Charlize siamo due gocce d'acqua...


io invece sono proprio la gemella, calcola mi fermano sotto l'ufficio "ffiù ffiùù (fischio alla romanaccia) ah charlizzE che me lo fai l'autografo?"

:rotfl::rotfl:

seriamente. il vestito mio che conosci lo metto con sandalo piatto gioiello comunque. :up:


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me non piace  :carneval: è più da festa a bordo piscina a Ibiza che da matrimonio!
> 
> quello blu non ti piace marito caro?


molto bello anche quello, decisamente piu' elegante


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io invece sono proprio la gemella, calcola mi fermano sotto l'ufficio "ffiù ffiùù (fischio alla romanaccia) ah charlizzE che me lo fai l'autografo?"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> seriamente. il vestito mio che conosci lo metto con sandalo piatto gioiello comunque. :up:


Ma te sei pure quei 20 cm più alta di me...
Mi sa che mi prendo due giorni per provare la qualsiasi...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> View attachment 11684


Bellissime


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio...
> A settembre sarò testimone di nozze...
> 
> Visto e contando che sono alta un metro e un cazzo, che non sono un giunco e che il ricevimento sarà sui colli...che diaminaccio posso mettermi!?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> View attachment 11688


Bettina, ma rosso a un matrimonio?!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bettina, ma rosso a un matrimonio?!


Una mia collega si è sposata in rosso  
le piaceva da morire il colore rosso e si fece confezionare su misura un abito molto bello in effetti


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega si è sposata in rosso
> le piaceva da morire il colore rosso e si fece confezionare su misura un abito molto bello in effetti


Io mi sposerei in nero... 
Ma credo che opterò per un bianco e nero...


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sposerei in nero...
> Ma credo che opterò per un bianco e nero...


Ma quando ti sposi?
dici che rosso no?da galateo è vietato il bianco e il nero. Certo che il rosso in lungo è troppo forse. Ma la cerimonia è Matt o pom?


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una mia collega si è sposata in rosso
> le piaceva da morire il colore rosso e si fece confezionare su misura un abito molto bello in effetti


Chiesa o comune?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Chiesa o comune?


Chiesa, premetto che la sposa era bionda, esile, occhi verdi
era molto glamour e un po' sopra le righe visto l'abito rigorosamente lungo e rosso  era molto bella


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma quando ti sposi?
> dici che rosso no?da galateo è vietato il bianco e il nero. Certo che il rosso in lungo è troppo forse. Ma la cerimonia è Matt o pom?


Ti spaventa che lo possa fare?! :rotfl:

Comunque il galateo dove no al bianco e nero, ma anche il rosso perché è un po' eccessivo... 
Comunque la cerimonia è pomeriggio e sera...


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti spaventa che lo possa fare?! :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque il galateo dove no al bianco e nero, ma anche il rosso perché è un po' eccessivo...
> Comunque la cerimonia è pomeriggio e sera...


Va bene. Ho letto che per chi ha statura piccolina o cortissimo o lungo, possibilmente monocromo o con fantasie piccole. Prediligere vita alta e cinturine strette. Accessori sempre mignon. Ora  basta. Ti ho dedicato molto tempo dopo l infausta notizia.(tvucdbf)


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiesa, premetto che la sposa era bionda, esile, occhi verdi
> era molto glamour e un po' sopra le righe visto l'abito rigorosamente lungo e rosso  era molto bella


Stesso discorso di su insomma. Un visetto Angelico con vestito rosso non è volgare


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va bene. Ho letto che per chi ha statura piccolina o cortissimo o lungo, possibilmente monocromo o con fantasie piccole. Prediligere vita alta e cinturine strette. Accessori sempre mignon. Ora  basta. Ti ho dedicato molto tempo dopo l infausta notizia.(tvucdbf)




E quale sarebbe la notizia infausta?!


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la notizia infausta?!


:sposi:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :sposi:


Fammi fare tu l'addio al nubilato... :diavoletto:


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fammi fare tu l'addio al nubilato... :diavoletto:


:rotfl::rotfl:
ok

Non escludere colpi di scena tipo questo (in italiano non ci è):
[video=youtube_share;qzcWgtb1ERo]https://youtu.be/qzcWgtb1ERo[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

http://shop.mango.com/IT/donna/weddingparties


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ok
> 
> Non escludere colpi di scena tipo questo (in italiano non ci è):
> [video=youtube_share;qzcWgtb1ERo]https://youtu.be/qzcWgtb1ERo[/video]


Tu saresti?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
> Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
> Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


Merda. 
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Merda.
> Mi dispiace.


Si a sto giro è na merda davvero.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si a sto giro è na merda davvero.


E non te lo aspettavi,  immagino. 

Non perderti d'animo.  Per fortuna è pieno di opportunita' per la tua figura professionale. (Se non ricordo male).


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
> Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
> Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


Cazzo...


----------



## Alessandra (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si a sto giro è na merda davvero.


Mi dispiace davvero


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2016)

Mi spiace


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] esci lo stesso e svagati...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2016)

Non è una bella notizia.
mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
> Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
> Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


Cavolo, cacio mi dispiace !!!!!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
> Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
> Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


Mi spiace molto.


----------



## bettypage (27 Maggio 2016)

Caciottina no!davvero dispiaciuta


----------



## Tessa (28 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Scusate se vi ho fatto prdere tempo.
> Sono stata licenziata un secondo dopo aver pubblicato il thread pompinoso.
> Nn sono nel mood per uscire stasera. Quindi niente cena niente trucco e niente vestito.


Ma perche'?
Ti hanno dato almeno tre mesi di preavviso?
Mi dispiace.


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2016)

Leggo solo ora, cacio mi dispiace!


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio...
> A settembre sarò testimone di nozze...
> 
> Visto e contando che sono alta un metro e un cazzo, che non sono un giunco e che il ricevimento sarà sui colli...che diaminaccio posso mettermi!?



A me piacciono  di questo genere, corti e con qualcosa di particolare. Magari il pizzo sta facendo un po' la puzza ma per una cerimonia può andare. Non ho idea se possano rientrare nei tuoi gusti. E mi viene da chiederti che parte del tuo fisico vorresti esaltare con l'abito..







Ps: scusa cacio se riprendo l'argomento frou frou


Ehm, rivedendo le foto e rileggendo quanto hai scritto sul fisico (ma non eri dimagrita tanto?) mi sa che quelli che propongo non siano il top.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me piacciono  di questo genere, corti e con qualcosa di particolare. Magari il pizzo sta facendo un po' la puzza ma per una cerimonia può andare. Non ho idea se possano rientrare nei tuoi gusti. E mi viene da chiederti che parte del tuo fisico vorresti esaltare con l'abito..
> 
> View attachment 11691
> 
> ...


Il primo è bellissimo!!! 
L'unico problema del corto è l'obbligo dei tacchi...


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il primo è bellissimo!!!
> L'unico problema del corto è l'obbligo dei tacchi...



Ma non è un problema! Quest'anno, per la gioia mia, vanno i tacconi comodissimi che slanciano ma non sono faticosi da indossare (sono tappa come te) tipo questi




ma ci sono in giro mille variazioni sul tema (col blu metterei l'argento). A me piace molto il contrasto fra abito che richiederebbe una certa cosa e il sorprendente effetto di abbinarlo ad altro


----------



## MariLea (28 Maggio 2016)

Il primo è molto bello e si adatta alla descrizione che hai fatto di te [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] :up:
Per il tacco concordo con mary, i tacconi stancano meno... e ancora meno se hanno un po' di zeppa davanti.
Io escluderei il lungo, visivamente accorcia la figura e con scarpa bassa solo per le stangone.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema! Quest'anno, per la gioia mia, vanno i tacconi comodissimi che slanciano ma non sono faticosi da indossare (sono tappa come te) tipo questi
> 
> View attachment 11693
> 
> ...


Slanciano, però bisogna anche avere una bella caviglia, oppure il disastro è in agguato.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Il primo è molto bello e si adatta alla descrizione che hai fatto di te [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] :up:
> Per il tacco concordo con mary, i tacconi stancano meno... e ancora meno se hanno un po' di zeppa davanti.
> Io escluderei il lungo, visivamente accorcia la figura e con scarpa bassa solo per le stangone.


Col lungo infatti pensavo a un paio di zeppe!!!


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema! Quest'anno, per la gioia mia, vanno i tacconi comodissimi che slanciano ma non sono faticosi da indossare (sono tappa come te) tipo questi
> 
> View attachment 11693
> 
> ...


Blu e argento sarebbe stupendo... :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema! Quest'anno, per la gioia mia, vanno i tacconi comodissimi che slanciano ma non sono faticosi da indossare (sono tappa come te) tipo questi
> 
> View attachment 11693
> 
> ...


Rido da sola perché manco sulle scarpe abbiamo gli stessi gusti 
Verissimo comunque che quest'anno o tacchi larghi o zeppe.
Io prendo delle storte clamorose con j tacchi larghi e due anni fa distorsione con 3 settimane di stampelle
Da allora ho il terrore


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rido da sola perché manco sulle scarpe abbiamo gli stessi gusti
> Verissimo comunque che quest'anno o tacchi larghi o zeppe.
> Io prendo delle storte clamorose con j tacchi larghi e due anni fa distorsione con 3 settimane di stampelle
> Da allora ho il terrore


Io con un tacco che se arriva a 7 cm è tanto ho avuto male ai polpacci per giorni...:unhappy:
Brutta roba non essere abituata per niente...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Io ho preso queste per un matrimonio da portare con un abito al ginocchio turchese con un tubolare oro che sosyiene da scollatura


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho preso queste per un matrimonio da portare con un abito al ginocchio turchese con un tubolare oro che sosyiene da scollatura
> View attachment 11694


Approvo:up:

ne ho puntate un paio oro,,simili mi sa che martedì tocca acquistarle 
comunque i tacchi quest'anno sono tutti così squadrati o zeppe e ho visto modelli fighissimi


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col lungo infatti pensavo a un paio di zeppe!!!


Il lungo con le zeppe io lo riserverei ad altre occasioni meno formali. Vai di abitino e tacconi argento :up:



farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho preso queste per un matrimonio da portare con un abito al ginocchio turchese con un tubolare oro che sosyiene da scollatura
> View attachment 11694


E invece queste te le appoggio  (anche se da qualche anno evito il plateau che mozza un po' la gamba)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il lungo con le zeppe io lo riserverei ad altre occasioni meno formali. Vai di abitino e tacconi argento :up:
> 
> 
> 
> E invece queste te le appoggio  (anche se da qualche anno evito il plateau che mozza un po' la gamba)


E lo so che le appoggi, per me sono un ripiego.....
Ovviamente io solo plateau


----------



## Tessa (28 Maggio 2016)

Caciottina come stai oggi?
Dacci notizie....
Una testa come la tua un altro posto lo trova al volo. 
Anche meglio di quello che hai perso, vedrai.


----------



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2016)

un saluto a Caciottina
spero ti sia ripresa 
dalla brutta notizia


----------

